# Calif on a heat wave



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing - on the other hand there is basically nothing to eat out there and they waste a lot of energy flying around and keeping the big brood nest warm, especially at night when the temps are around freezing! The guys who don't have tons of stores in their hives and do not feed adequately might be very vulnerable in this kind of weather!
So I guess it is feed, feed, feed for me here!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Bees out here are tearing things up...... another week of sunny & 60's. But, it would be nice to see some rain.


Rain would be nice but a picture of you putting on sub while dressed in a warm weather bee suit like a bikini would be a great way to start off 2014. Now that would be HOT!!!!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

We have eucalyptus bloom all over and stores coming in like mad. If it keeps up swarming will be weeks early. Too bad most of the hives are gone or tiny from mite/virus dieoff as per the last six years.


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

We are being told bloom could be a week or 2 early?


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Rain would be nice but a picture of you putting on sub while dressed in a warm weather bee suit like a bikini would be a great way to start off 2014. Now that would be HOT!!!![/QUOTE]
That would be scary , but would probably not be out of the norm in California.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Slight chance of showers starting Tuesday. Maybe more. Its gonna be 70 in Redding today,so heading down with some sub .


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

are there drones?


----------



## Stingboy (Feb 6, 2010)

I was pulling 150 bees a day out of my pool but I think the guy with the hives in the sand pit by Indenpendance High School has pulled out. Now only pulling out 15 bees a day and try to send them back to you after giving them CPR. No mites on them BTW.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Above average drone brood for this time of year.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Yup, its been a warm one this year forsure, havnt even broke out the parka to goose hunt in, still hunting in a sweatshirt in the morning.
Talked to the farmer where I keep my bees at and he has almonds on the South side of Tracy and was told there will be zero water delivery 
to the West side of the valley out of the Aquaduct, he said he was drilling another well last week to be able to provide enough water to his crops over
there.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I washed all 3 cars this week and put Rain-x on... don't know what else to do.... I guess I could wax them, that'll bring some rain right?


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

The bees are all over my Christmas Cactus, that's a first.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Article from todays Ventura County Star 

Ventura county's dry year breaks record!!!!

city of camarillo receives 2.97 inches of rain in 2013, driest since 1947 in area. More of same in forcast for 2014

http://www.vcstar.com/news/2014/jan/04/ventura-county-has-record-breaking-dry-year-for/


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

My area is being called "severe drought." But am not as bad as central Ca. Anyone see any hope of rain? 

http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/data/jpg/20131224/20131224_west_trd.jpg


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

And the heat goes on...............

Time to jump out of the bee business and start selling supplies to firefighters and fire victims...... Here we go!!!!!!!!!


----------

